# Free Kelme cycling cap



## Christopher (20 Aug 2009)

Roughly a men's medium/small - too small for me. Some wear and some tiny red stains on it (it has been washed since last being worn).

PM me with a snailmail address to send it to.

Please note that I am not able to log onto Cyclechat as often as before so may take a day or two to reply to PMs (combination of employer tightening up access to the web and no home internet)


----------



## Tharg2007 (20 Aug 2009)

Ill have it please , dont have any caps


----------



## Landslide (20 Aug 2009)

HERE'RE SOME FOR YOU.


----------



## Tharg2007 (20 Aug 2009)

i actually thought about typing the last part in caps


----------



## Christopher (21 Aug 2009)

Tharg youhavePM!


----------



## Christopher (25 Aug 2009)

cap in post yesterday, 2nd class...


----------



## Tharg2007 (25 Aug 2009)

cool, thanks frustruck!


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Aug 2009)

Got it today frustruk, thanks, also thanks for the prezzie  yum


----------



## Christopher (27 Aug 2009)

glad to hear it Tharg! Actually I hate those sweets so glad to get rid of 'em!


----------

